# July4



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi everyone. For those in America happy 4th of July.Have not been on for awhile cause I stuffed up the notebook, but all is ok now.For those interested Montanna is the name of my 3 year old granddaughter "the light of my life". She was born in a small country town in Victoria, Australia, surrounded by mountains, hence her name. Even on bad days I still have her come and stay here because life goes on doesn't it?She brings me so much joy and on bad days when I wish I wasn't here she gives me a purpose to keep going cause I figure all little girls need their nanny!But already she knows that nanny gets tired and has to have a rest.It was much harder when she was a baby and had to be carried alot, I found that very difficult, my arms and back would ache alot. I have 2 questions though,1 Does any one use Noni Juice??2 My eldest daughter age 28 is showing symptons of FM. Does any one have knowledge of genitically passed on FM?? Take care everyone, all info gratefully received.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Happy 4th to everyone---I can't believe we have so many new people on the board. I have read the posts and tried to keep up with everyone. This is a welcome to all the newbies. Sorry for what we have but glad to have us to visit, though, huh?Our little town had a Festival of Freedom this last weekend and we got to see Bryan White in concert Friday night. That was fun. Then a funny 50's group called Vince Vance and the Valiants played Saturday night. They put on quite a show. Montanna, in answer to one of your questions. I have read that many people have taken the Noni juice and done very well with it. I am already on a big vitamin regimen so I feel that it will not help me and it is very expensive. I'm not sure of the genetic link with fibro. My mom is deceased but was not very healthy, but she was an alcoholic. I know she had IBS. I can look back at that now and know for sure with all her little symptoms she had.Hope everyone had a great weekend. See ya at the chat tonite 8:00 central time! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi everybody and Happy Independence Day for those in the U.S.Lynne, I know what you mean about so many people of the board. I keep going and copying different peoples profiles so I can get an idea of who's who?







Lori Ann, I think that's a great idea to start a database of diagnoses and symptoms, maybe meds, etc. Possibly put out a questionnaire kind of thing to answer so the answers will all be uniform. It might just give us some insight into our problems.I have a question: Is anyone else bothered with skin rashes? This is something relatively new for me (last six months or so...I am now having my third episode.) The first time, I broke out for no apparent reason all across my butt and hips. I kept it "tamed" (sort of) with calamine lotion, hydrocortisone cream, etc. Awful itching. It finally just seemed to run its course and go away.Couple of months ago, I broke out with an itching rash on the front of my neck. I had just started using a new spray cologne so figured that was the cause of that one. I later sprayed it on my forearms though with no reaction.A few days ago I was in the garden picking bush beans. My back hurt so bad bending that I finally got down on my hands and knees and crawled through the rows to pick them. A few hours later, I broke out on the inside of my forearms (right one is worse than the left) and also the cheek of my butt where my leg joins. (I was wearing shorts while picking the beans!) I was also in contact with tomato plants. But I've never had reactions like this to either of these plants before. These episodes almost feel and act like poison ivy, however, they don't blister and I simply have not been in any poison ivy. Anyway, just thought I'd throw this out there and see if anyone else has manifested these symptoms. An e-pal in Colorado told me she developed an allergic reaction to the juniper bushes in her front yard and had to have all of them pulled out. This is so very unusual for me as I've never had dermatitis/skin rash, any of that stuff.I'm looking forward to the chat tonight. This will be my first one. Not sure how well it'll go, typing with one hand while scratching with the other.







Bye for now.....calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi girls! Montanna----I wondered about your name, too. And a granddaughter----awesome!!!! I tried Noni Juice about a year and a half ago. Gave it a fair shot for 8 months). It didn't do me any good at all. In fact, I started breaking out in a rash and my doctor figured it was from the Noni Juice. And...my pocketbok wasn't holding out, so I gave it up. Rash went away after about a week or so. But, I know a number of people I talked to in the Green Bay area swear by it for their Fibromyalgia. They started noticing a difference almost immediately in pain level, energy, and not as stiff and sore. Like everything else, it works for some and not for others. Calida, How do I retrieve the profiles of everyone? I need step by step directions----I'm a little dah..... Thanks! Lynne, Those rashes you keep getting sound to me like allergic reactions. To either the plants themselves or any pesticides or sprays, etc. that you have been using on or around them. Have you been tested by an allergist for environmental allergies? I know what that itching can do to a person! I can just picture you typng one handed and scratching that butt with the other!!! I laughed! Reminded me of myself often! Hope to make the chat line tonight. Later. Karen (Feisty) Lori Ann, I think that's a good idea, too, to start a survey. Go for it, girl!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi Montanna,I just wanted to let you know anything that I have read or heard is pointing to a heredity factor involved with FM.My sister has alot of signs of FM although she has never been diagnosed with it.A book I am reading now is pretty good with some good knowledge on FM:"What your doctor may not tell you about FM"by R. Paul St. Amand, MDI think that there is alot of unanswered questions about this disease and that alot will be uncovered in the next few years.Finally it has the recognition it has needed although I feel MD's have along way to go.chat with you tonight.sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

Hey Feisty...To make a list of profiles, do this:Click on Start, Program Files, AccessoriesClick on either Notepad or Wordpad (either one will work)In the upper right hand corner of whichever one you open, you'll see three clickable "buttons".The first one on the left is a minus sign: clicking on this will minimize the program to the task bar. It'll still be "running" (and handy) but it will be out of your way.The middle one is a square. It controls the size of that window. Either full screen or, click it again and it makes the window smaller. You can resize windows to any size you want by putting the mouse on an edge of the window (right, left, top, bottom) until it turns into a double headed arrow. With the left mouse button depressed, drag the edge of the window in any direction you want. This way if the window is too large and covers too much of your screen, you can make it whatever size you need it to be. To drag a whole window someplace, click on the colored bar at the top of that window and drag it to wherever you want it.The far right button is an "X". Clicking on that will close that program. You want to save it first though by going to the upper left hand corner and clicking on File......Save. Find the folder you want to put it in and name the file.."profiles" or whatever you want to name it.NOW...to access a profile. On a message that person has posted on the board, up on the top banner where it says "Posted....and the date and time", just to the right of that is a little icon with a ? on it. When you click on that, another small window opens up in the upper left hand corner of your screen and shows the profile information that person gave when they registered.By clicking and dragging (holding left mouse button down) you'll have the information highlighted.At this point EITHER press Control-C (at the same time) OR go up and click on "Edit" and then "Copy". That puts the highlighted material onto your Clipboard. (You don't see it anywhere, but it's there.)Then open up Notepad (or Wordpad) from the Taskbar at the bottom of your screen. Set the cursor where you want it and RIGHT CLICK your mouse and LEFT CLICK on "Paste". And there it is!!You can also click on "Edit.....Paste" and it'll do the same thing. =============================================CALIDADate Registered: 06-27-2000 Status: Veteran Total Posts: 15 Current Email: calida###juno.com Homepage: http:// Occupation: retired secretary/clerk Location: East Texas USA Interests: genealogy, computer, lifelong learning about everything ICQ Number: =============================================I added the ======= marks just to keep stuff separated. I used Wordpad here. Using Notepad, the format turns out a little differently. See below.============================================CALIDADate Registered: 06-27-2000 Status: Veteran Total Posts: 15 Current Email: calida###juno.com Homepage: http:// Occupation: retired secretary/clerk Location: East Texas USA Interests: genealogy, computer, lifelong learning about everything ICQ Number: ===========================================FEISTY (Karen)Date Registered: 02-04-2000 Status: Veteran Total Posts: 34 Current Email: karen###ez-net.com Homepage: http://ez-net.com Occupation: Homemaker -- Nail Technician Location: Oconto Falls, WI USA Interests: dancing, skiing, exercising, swimming, gardening (landscaping plants) ICQ Number: ===============================I typed in the name in all CAPS at the top of each one. Makes it easier to see.This may look complicated but, believe me, it is simple once you get the hang of it. CUT, COPY and PASTE is one of the most beautiful things about Windows.To CUT something (make it not be in the original anymore) Press Control-XTo COPY something (leave it in the original and also put it someplace else) Press Control-CTo PASTE what you've Cut or Copied, Press Control-VAbout the Profiles, there's no way to get all of them at one time (that I know of). So, you'd have to do each one like I've outlined above.Will be talking to you tonight...calidaP.S. No, I have not been tested for allergies. I kind of think these rashes ARE the test. We don't spray the vegetable garden but Mike does spray the yard to keep down bugs and fleas so it's possible some of the spray drifted over to the beans, etc.


----------

